# Interchangeable parts



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys, I've been looking for a driver's side hood hinge and found one on ebay but it's an Olds. It looks the same, but will it work? Also, here's a pic of the door I replaced that didn't quite fit right near the fender. Can anyone tell me what it was from???
Thanks
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It appears to be a 67 GTO door, when your body guy/painter installs the door he will adjust and align the door to the rear quarter, then he will adjust and align the front fender to the door.

If you need regulators or vent frames let me know, I have several left over.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Randy,
This is the door I took off because it didn't fit right near the fender. I have since gotten a door from a 67 GTO in perfect shape that fits perfect. This door had a round hole instead of square at the bottom outside and wasn't tight at the top where it meets the pillars. It was weird. It was not original to the car and was probably replaced when it got hit who knows how many years ago.....
Linda


----------

